# Luna Moth's triplets



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

My purdy triplet bucks :angry: 
:laugh: 
1st born gold and white with some chocolate moonspotting









2nd born HUGE swiss marked buckling (my favorite of the three!)









3rd born dark gold and black buckskin with heavy chocolate moonspotting and some white roaning


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry they where all bucks, but they are so cute! I really like the second one but then the third one comes in close to the second one.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww....I know your not happy about 3 bucklings  .....but boy are they all three sooooo handsome and cute  ! 

Congrats on healthy boys!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow they are all so different from one another


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Very cute! Love the third one.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: Look at the expression on the first one, I think he's trying to convince you 3 bucklings are a good thing! :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!! And so handsomely marked!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Haha- they are cute as buttons arent they- how can you not love them!
That makes up for my set of triplet does the other day so I cant complain too much.
Pshew- now for a little needed break until the next girl is due Mar 20th


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats...I love that sungau...very cute!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah you do have a break -- which I am sure you are excited for. Go enjoy all the babies.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are soooo cute! What a variety too. LOVE, LOVE #3.... but we all know I'm a softie for buckskins.... and moonspots are icing on the cake!!!! LOL


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
Here are much better pictures from my camera tonight- the gold one is such a pip squeak compared to the other two- lol


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Love the buckskin,very pretty :thumb:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I LOVE the buckskin & the black & white!!! :drool: Are you selling them as bucks or wethers?

Congrats again!!! :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they are cute the third one is my favorite then the first boy.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

shadycreekgoats said:


> I LOVE the buckskin & the black & white!!! :drool: Are you selling them as bucks or wethers?
> 
> Congrats again!!! :stars:


The little stinkers are slated to be wethers- and actually the gold and the buckskin are sold as such already- I still have my favorite the swiss marked.
they will be DARN cute pets. 

Some of my favorite does are bred to Sal and havent kidded yet, so I am anxiously awaiting to see what they turn out like!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very beautiful boys! Congratulations!


----------

